# WTF is up with Ritchey?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

They must have about the worst customer service around. I have broke 4 aero spokes on my front wheel and replaced them with silver round spokes. I want to replace those spokes with the black aero spokes so I asked my LBS to contact Ritchey and get new spokes. 

After many delays Ritchey finally sent new spokes that are too long. Its been 4 weeks and Ritchey wont even return calls from the LBS.

The wheel in question came from my 3 year old Break-Away. The rim says OCR PRO Ritchey DS. The spokes are black aero, length 175. Anyone know who makes the spokes Ritchey used, so I can match up the rest?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Interesting*

I cracked one of their WCS crankarms and within a day or two I had exchanged e-mails and another crankarm was on the way.


----------

